# God speed mom



## squatting dog (Jul 24, 2022)

Passed away this morning.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 24, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Passed away this morning.


I sorry for your loss, and hope you are okay.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Jul 24, 2022)

(((squatting dog)))
I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful mom.  Deep condolences.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 24, 2022)

Condolences to you and your family on your sorrowful loss.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 24, 2022)

Sorry to hear it, losing your mother is frequently one of the big losses in life.  It was for me...


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm truly sorry for the loss of your loved one.  Perhaps sharing some memories may help.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 24, 2022)

My condolences.   May she rest in eternal peace.


----------



## jujube (Jul 24, 2022)

Condolences for the loss of your mother.  She'll always be with you in your heart.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Passed away this morning.


My condolences for your loss, may your Mother rest peacefully.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm so sorry about your loss of your Mom.  {{{{lots of hugs}}}}


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 24, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Passed away this morning.


(((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## Pecos (Jul 24, 2022)

So sorry for your loss. May she Rest In Peace.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 24, 2022)

My heart felt thoughts and condolences go out to you for the loss of your mom.
She will be greatly missed.
You will remain to have love, memories, of her in your heart, mind, and soul.
May she REST in PEACE.
Take care.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 24, 2022)

My sincere condolences on the loss of your mother.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 24, 2022)

My deepest sympathy for the loss of your beloved Mother.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Judycat (Jul 24, 2022)

May she rest in peace. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 24, 2022)

Oh no...so sorry for the loss of your Mother.
Peace and Love


----------



## Jace (Jul 24, 2022)

My condolences to you and your family.. and may your Mom rest in peace.


----------



## feywon (Jul 24, 2022)

Can only echo the heartfelt condolences of others.  Both  parents long gone. May you find your path thru the grieving process. It is different  for each of us, and often varies depending on the loss.  But in general we need not let any one else dictate *how* or *how long* we grieve.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 24, 2022)

Treasure the memories, and years you had your Mother with you


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 24, 2022)

I can not come up with the right words to express my sorrow for your loss but trust me, I understand the emotions you are probably going through. RIP to your mom.


----------



## Jules (Jul 24, 2022)

My condolences, squatting dog.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## Leann (Jul 24, 2022)

Nothing can fill the void when someone we love passes on. Keep the memories close to your heart. God bless her and you, too.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 24, 2022)

Oh, I'm so sorry! 
She's in the arms of the Angels now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2022)

Oh No....I;m so sorry for you, your heart must be torn.... ...


----------



## Georgiagranny (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your mother. Losing any family member is hard; losing a parent is sorrow beyond words.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 24, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Passed away this morning.


I am so very sorry for your loss. May she RIP


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 24, 2022)

So sorry ...May She Rest in Peace


----------



## Wren (Jul 24, 2022)

My  heartfelt condolences to you and your family squatting dog


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 24, 2022)

My condolences on your loss. My mom passed 12 yrs ago, and I still talk to her often. May your grief pass quickly, and fond memories bring you comfort always.


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Oh, @squatting dog I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Bellbird (Jul 24, 2022)

My heartfelt sympathy to you. Take care.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jul 24, 2022)

Deepest sympathy


----------



## Blessed (Jul 24, 2022)

I am so sorry for your loss.  My mother passed 3 years ago.  How is it I am the age I am and I still want and need my mother when I am afraid or sick.  There is a comfort that can't be replaced when we lose our Mom. You will be in my thoughts, be kind to yourself!


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 24, 2022)

So sorry that you lost your mother! May her memory be eternal.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Passed away this morning.


I am so sorry. My deepest condolences to you and your loved ones. Hugs.


----------



## Bella (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your mom. I know you're devastated. My heart goes out to you and your family. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Please cherish your memories with her as a way of getting through this difficult time.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 24, 2022)

Sending you comfort and condolences.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm very sorry you lost your mother.  As time passes may you recall your cherished memories with her.


----------



## Pam (Jul 25, 2022)

Sincere condolences.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 25, 2022)

Oh dear. I’m so sorry.


----------



## oldman (Jul 25, 2022)

Oh shoot! Sorry for your loss. I missed this yesterday due to traveling. You have my condolence to you and the family. 

Be Well!


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2022)

Thank you so much one and all. I'm working my way through this.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 26, 2022)

You and your family have my deepest condolences.   May she rest peacefully.


----------

